# Connecting Laptop to Sony LCD TV



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right area but I'll try it. I have a laptop loaded with Vista Home. I tried to hook up my laptop to my LCD tv by using the computer connection in back. This is where I run into my problem.

When I turn on my TV, I see the background of my laptop on the TV but none of the icons are there. When I go on Youtube and play a video on my laptop, it doesn't show up on the TV. The only thing that shows is the background of my laptop. I go into the Display Settings but that's where I get lost. There's two boxes: 1 and 2

Under 1, it says Generic PNP monitor on Mobile Intel
Under 2, it says Default Monitor.

Which one should I choose? I still can't get the icons to show. What do I need to do? Thx


----------

